# A quick routine to increase your running speed...



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

and agility. In just 2 weeks time it's suggested that you should see a .2 improvement in the 40 yard dash. The routine is 6 days a week, but takes just 6-9 minutes to complete. The program cost me $30, but I'm sharing it for free. I'm disappointed in the content of the book, but well worth it for the results the isometric training will bring. Very simple...

The program suggest using bands, but a low cable pulley will work just as good imo. Use an attachment which allows you to rope your ankle for each exercise.

*Days 1,3,5:*
*Exercise 1/Hamstrings* - Load a weight that is between 60-70% your one rep max. Once you've strapped your ankle and your facing the pulley, take a step back. Simply curl your leg up until you're about 65 degrees(or have max pressure on your hams) and hold for 10 seconds. After a few weeks hold it for 15secs. Without rest switch legs and repeat. Perform this set 3x without rest. Right,left,right,left,right,left... 

*Exercise 2/Thigh extensors* - Do everything as exactly described above for hamstrings. Again face the pulley... Simply stand square to the machine(as with every exercise) and move your working leg straight back. Basically you're keeping your leg straight and moving your working leg behind you.

*Days 2,4,6:*
*Exercise 1/Quads* - Same set-up/method as hams(applies to each exercise!) This time face away from the pulley. Rope your working leg and lift your leg about 12 inches. Now extend your leg until your shin is straight up and down. As with every exercise hold it for 10-15 secs. Without rest use both legs 3x...

*Exercise 2/Adductors* - Same method and holds... Now stand with the pulley at your side. Rope the leg nearest the pulley and cross it past your standing leg. Hold and perform 3 sets with each leg.

*Exercise 3/Abductors* - Same everything as exercise 2. Only difference is you rope the far leg(furthest from the pulley) and push it out to the side away from the standing leg. Hold 10-15 secs and do 3 sets for each leg without rest.

That's it! Before you place doubts on the program try it! Time your 40, do the program for at least 2 weeks, and time yourself again... If you do it, let us know how you like it. I'll post my results in my journal as well.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

Results will vary of course, but this can help anyone improve... .2 is a very noticable difference! Continue the routine for at least 2-3 months. Results should continue, big or small, over the duration of that time.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> and agility. In just 2 weeks time it's suggested that you should see a .2 improvement in the 40 yard dash. The routine is 6 days a week, but takes just 6-9 minutes to complete. The program cost me $30, but I'm sharing it for free. I'm disappointed in the content of the book, but well worth it for the results the isometric training will bring. Very simple...
> 
> The program suggest using bands, but a low cable pulley will work just as good imo. Use an attachment which allows you to rope your ankle for each exercise.
> 
> ...



i like the idea mate but the instructions are terrible can u expand on it thanks


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 21, 2006)

No cardio? Not even HIIT?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

that workout is just awful!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree... The program has to be far from complete. Anyone care to help fill in the blanks? I've already sent for a refund. I'll post a complete routine when I attain one. Until then, if anyone wishes to guide us along(cough, P-funk) please do...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

yea....sprint.

look, to be a better sprinter, you need to sprint.....work on technique like crazy!  starts, stops, acceleration, deceleration, 5 step quickness, floating sprint starts,  hip drive, paw the ground...all that shit.  you need to work on a ton of stuff to get better.

and not only working on it....you need to know what you personally need to improve in your sprint abilities.  flexibility, strength, power, start speed, power-endurance, where are you falling short?  what is the limiting factor.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea....sprint.
> 
> look, to be a better sprinter, you need to sprint.....work on technique like crazy! starts, stops, acceleration, deceleration, 5 step quickness, floating sprint starts, hip drive, paw the ground...all that shit. you need to work on a ton of stuff to get better.
> 
> and not only working on it....you need to know what you personally need to improve in your sprint abilities. flexibility, strength, power, start speed, power-endurance, where are you falling short? what is the limiting factor.


 

Yeah I agree man. That's a given... They didn't even talk about practicing the sport  They also suggest not weight training!  Crackheads...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 21, 2006)

how are isometric holds supposed help you with sprint speed?

as a way of rehabbing an injury i can't really argue, but to improve your 40? wtf?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

Yanick said:


> how are isometric holds supposed help you with sprint speed?
> 
> as a way of rehabbing an injury i can't really argue, but to improve your 40? wtf?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

Yanick said:


> how are isometric holds supposed help you with sprint speed?
> 
> as a way of rehabbing an injury i can't really argue, but to improve your 40? wtf?


 

I don't doubt they help at all. I do doubt this program offers what I'm looking to acheive however. I've sent for a refund, no doubt, but I'll be doing as suggested until I find another program. I'll post results if I see improvements...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

what is your current 40 time?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what is your current 40 time?


 

 but very good for my size. I still need to time my fat ass...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> but very good for my size. I still need to time my fat ass...



why don't you start with timing your 40.

how do you know if you are improving if you don't know what it is?  you need a way to measure imrpovement.

very good for your size?  what is like a 5.2?  4.7?  What does that mean?

We are talking about SPEED here.

No one says...yea, I deadlift pretty good for my size, without saying the number that they pull.

you have to have something measurable.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2006)

and get someone ELSE to time it for you and get it to an honest number.  don't guess or assume.


I have met a number of guys who guess the run a 4.5 forty....then when i time them my watch guesses that they run closer to a 5.7 forty....what happened there?  DUH!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you run regularly?

If you don't really run regularly and suddenly begin throwing them in you will improve just by doing it over and over again, so thats something else to keep in mind while trying new programs.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> and get someone ELSE to time it for you and get it to an honest number. don't guess or assume.
> 
> 
> I have met a number of guys who guess the run a 4.5 forty....then when i time them my watch guesses that they run closer to a 5.7 forty....what happened there? DUH!


 
I'm not claiming a 4.5 40 right now P. My guess would be around a 5.0-5.2 which is very solid for being my current size. It may be better, but no slower... When I lose 50-60lbs, which is my goal, a 4.4 is my goal. I may need to be sub 200lbs to reach that, but I'll see. 

At my current size I beat a guy who EVERYONE constantly talks about how fast he is. We played softball together. He is probably much like the guys you're talking about. He really is a very solid athlete though. Strong as hell too. He thought he was faster than he is. I knew he was fast, but not the 4.4 runner everyone thought he was. Overweight I beat him... Especially at first. 

I did however race my brother-in-law who's been in national papers for the 100m dash. I know he held his college's record in the 100 and a few other races. Including the team relay. He beat me pretty good, but again I was faster in the first 7-8 steps. After that my weight holds me back and he just picking up his speed. I can't feel bad getting beat by him. He's black and has those great genetics!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Yanick said:


> Do you run regularly?
> 
> If you don't really run regularly and suddenly begin throwing them in you will improve just by doing it over and over again, so thats something else to keep in mind while trying new programs.


 

Yes sir, I know. Only running I've been doing until recently was to the fridge...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll step out on a limb and say you aren't even at 5.0-5.2.....not even seeing you or anythign like that.  That is pretty fast for the average joe.  I'd guess you are something closer to 6 or 6.2.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Barry Sanders ran the 40 in 4.5.  4.4 is a pretty lofty goal.  You would only be trailing Deion Sanders by .2 in his prime


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2006)

A quick article about misconceptions on 40 times

http://www.usoc.org/11611_32384.htm


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Iandaniel.  That is a good read.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I'll step out on a limb and say you aren't even at 5.0-5.2.....not even seeing you or anythign like that. That is pretty fast for the average joe. I'd guess you are something closer to 6 or 6.2.


 
I may be a little heavier than I'd like to be, but there's no way that limb is holding me... I could run backwards faster than that...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I think Barry Sanders ran the 40 in 4.5. 4.4 is a pretty lofty goal. You would only be trailing Deion Sanders by .2 in his prime


 
That's right... I've run under a 5 on the clock with extra weight. I have tested my verticle recently. Even with the extra weight I'm still at 30".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2006)

How tall are you?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> How tall are you?


 
5'11


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2006)

How old are you and how much do you weigh?  That is an ok vert for someone your hreight, with a good amount of plyos, and assuming you are young, you could probably get another 4-5" out of it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I'll step out on a limb and say you aren't even at 5.0-5.2.....not even seeing you or anythign like that.  That is pretty fast for the average joe.  I'd guess you are something closer to 6 or 6.2.



That makes me feel good then.  My little brother was just timed as he is going to play football for his high school.  He ran a 5.2 and a 5.3, and I've raced my little brother going uphill (Hurts me more than him, he weighs like 130) in sandals and beat him, though it was fairly close.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> How old are you and how much do you weigh? That is an ok vert for someone your hreight, with a good amount of plyos, and assuming you are young, you could probably get another 4-5" out of it.


 
I'm 27 and 280-285lbs. 50-60 of that is coming off... I also have a goal there as well 42". I'll be doing jumpsoles when I loss about half of that. I'm waiting because of the pressure placed on the tendon. I know my goals are high, but I expect a lot of myself. Not to talk about God, but in athletics I am blessed.

I didn't want to turn this into talking about me, so don't take what I've said wrong. Thanks to those who've tried to help...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That makes me feel good then. My little brother was just timed as he is going to play football for his high school. He ran a 5.2 and a 5.3, and I've raced my little brother going uphill (Hurts me more than him, he weighs like 130) in sandals and beat him, though it was fairly close.


 
5 or better is fast imo... It's from your static holds!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> 5 or better is fast imo... It's from your static holds!



Haha, damned straight!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'm 27 and 280-285lbs. 50-60 of that is coming off... I also have a goal there as well 42". I'll be doing jumpsoles when I loss about half of that. I'm waiting because of the pressure placed on the tendon. I know my goals are high, but I expect a lot of myself. Not to talk about God, but in athletics I am blessed.
> 
> I didn't want to turn this into talking about me, so don't take what I've said wrong. Thanks to those who've tried to help...





SF, I like ya brother but you're kidding yourself if you think at 5'11'' 285lbs you can run a 5.2. You would be one on an extremely small list. No hate, just truth.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

largepkg said:


> SF, I like ya brother but you're kidding yourself if you think at 5'11'' 285lbs you can run a 5.2. You would be one on an extremely small list. No hate, just truth.


 
I am... and thanks! Trust me bro, if I beat the kid I beat then a 5.2 would be a very cautious estimate... If I end up with a 4.5 or better and/or a 40" verticle or better I tape them for you guys. Not to brag or prove a point because I already know who I am. Just for kicks... I'd also like to post a 405 bench and 600lb squat. I don't want to post if they'll cause any issues however............

Seriously though enough about me, I just wanted to try and share a routine with everyone. Sorry it wasn't a better routine, but I'll share that as well when I get it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.jumpusa.com/powerchute.htm

http://www.coachr.org/vests.htm


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.jumpusa.com/powerchute.htm
> 
> http://www.coachr.org/vests.htm



I woulnd't even toucht that shit until he just learns the mechanics of running properly etc....that stuff is only good in moderation and when the athlete is ready for it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I am... and thanks! Trust me bro, if I beat the kid I beat then a 5.2 would be a very cautious estimate... If I end up with a 4.5 or better and/or a 40" verticle or better I tape them for you guys. Not to brag or prove a point because I already know who I am. Just for kicks... I'd also like to post a 405 bench and 600lb squat. I don't want to post if they'll cause any issues however............
> 
> Seriously though enough about me, I just wanted to try and share a routine with everyone. Sorry it wasn't a better routine, but I'll share that as well when I get it.



post a video of your current 40yrd dash.

that way we can see what your technique looks like etc.....

also, make sure and time it so we can see how fast it is.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.jumpusa.com/powerchute.htm
> 
> http://www.coachr.org/vests.htm


 
That's who I bought my jumpsoles from. I used them for 2 weeks one time and could tell a noticable difference in jumping(did not measure the change). I used to play a fairly good amount of basketball(my favorite sport). I didn't even do the core program either. Just the 2 week prep. I would highly suggest the program to anyone looking to improve!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I woulnd't even toucht that shit until he just learns the mechanics of running properly etc....that stuff is only good in moderation and when the athlete is ready for it.


 
 ... I know how to sprint P. Seriously, I promise I'm not retarded. I already have the program, but I'm not going to use it until I've lost quite a bit of weight. The reason being is that the program is very demanding on the joints and tendons.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> post a video of your current 40yrd dash.
> 
> that way we can see what your technique looks like etc.....
> 
> also, make sure and time it so we can see how fast it is.


 
Pride will not allow me to do that...because of the belly flap which would occur.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

what improvements did you see in 2 weeks?

How high was your vertical before using them?

after?

you can't make claims like that without giving us measurable variables.

whether you felt better at jumping after 2 weeks (a very short amount of time to see improvement in anything) or not is competely anecdotal.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> ... I know how to sprint P. Seriously, I promise I'm not retarded. I already have the program, but I'm not going to use it until I've lost quite a bit of weight. The reason being is that the program is very demanding on the joints and tendons.



what program?

everyone knows how to sprint......most people don't know how to do it properly.....for example...do you over pronate?  do you over supinate?  are you striking with your heel to much?  are you knees bowing in? are you pushing against the ground effectively?  what about your trunk angle....to much of a sway back posture?  are you getting a good foreward lean?  do you have any lateral movement in the lower body during the run?  what about compensatory movement at the pelvis?  torso?


Just because you CAN run doesn't mean that it is 100% efficient. 

Even the most elite athletes have coaches....THAT IS WHY THEY HAVE THEM!  To keep them honest and find their faults and figure out what is limiting further advancement.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what improvements did you see in 2 weeks?
> 
> How high was your vertical before using them?
> 
> ...


 
I did not measure either... Just being honest. I could make up a story but I won't. I feel that without question I had more spring to my jump. Especially while moving. If you want to believe that I just felt better jumping, then fine. I felt better jumping after the 2 week prep period...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Pride will not allow me to do that...because of the belly flap which would occur.



to be better at anything you have to set pride aside.

as the saying goes...check your ego at the door.

good luck getting anywhere in life with that attitude.


I don't know everything and when someone smarter or more knowledagble is talking to me....I shut the fuck up and listen.  I put pride aside.  That is the only way to grow and develop.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I did not measure either... Just being honest. I could make up a story but I won't. I feel that without question I had more spring to my jump. Especially while moving. If you want to believe that I just felt better jumping, then fine. I felt better jumping after the 2 week prep period...



thanks for the anecdote.

Unfortunatly it means nothing and does nothing for the validity of the product.



I just developed a new creatine.  better then all the others.  After taking it for 4 days it made me feel bigger.  everyone should take it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what program?
> 
> everyone knows how to sprint......most people don't know how to do it properly.....for example...do you over pronate? do you over supinate? are you striking with your heel to much? are you knees bowing in? are you pushing against the ground effectively? what about your trunk angle....to much of a sway back posture? are you getting a good foreward lean? do you have any lateral movement in the lower body during the run? what about compensatory movement at the pelvis? torso?
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure I have faults. I'm also willing to learn how to correct whatever they may be. Running or otherwise... The program I bought are the jumpsoles from jumpusa.com. I lost the routine that came with the jumpsoles, so I recently bought their new plyometric workouts.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> thanks for the anecdote.
> 
> Unfortunatly it means nothing and does nothing for the validity of the product.
> 
> ...


 

Where did you get it?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'm sure I have faults. I'm also willing to learn how to correct whatever they may be. Running or otherwise... The program I bought are the jumpsoles from jumpusa.com. I lost the routine that came with the jumpsoles, so I recently bought their new plyometric workouts.



right.  so now, you need someone to asses your faults and help you come up with a program.

Doing somethinge like just throwing yourself into a plyometric program is the stupidest thing you can do.  You have to have the program be specific to your needs.  A generic program wont work here.....we are talking about performance enhancement.  Not bodybuilding.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't know everything and when someone smarter or more knowledagble is talking to me....I shut the fuck up and listen. I put pride aside. That is the only way to grow and develop.


 
I agree with that much...but I'm still not posting yet.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Where did you get it?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I agree with that much...but I'm still not posting yet.



I don't understand why not......you are getting FREE help here......as in now pay!  people pay for this stuff.  I am offering free help.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> right. so now, you need someone to asses your faults and help you come up with a program.
> 
> Doing somethinge like just throwing yourself into a plyometric program is the stupidest thing you can do. You have to have the program be specific to your needs. A generic program wont work here.....we are talking about performance enhancement. Not bodybuilding.


 
I do have someone bro...and I appreciate all your time and help as well. Honestly...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't understand why not......you are getting FREE help here......as in now pay! people pay for this stuff. I am offering free help.


 
That's why I love ya...  In a completely heterosexual way.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I do have someone bro...and I appreciate all your time and help as well. Honestly...



a) if you have someone to do gait analysis and comprehensive testing (the type  of analysis that these really smart strength coaches named P-funk and dale Mabry do  ), then why are you asking so many questions?

b) if you have someone that is helping you then why did they not tell you that the program is total shit and why would they let you start a program off with plyos and jump sole shoes when every good strength coach knows that all athletes start in a base building phase, regardless of how elite they are (or claim to be).


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 22, 2006)

P - stop wasting your time.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) if you have someone to do gait analysis and comprehensive testing (the type of analysis that these really smart strength coaches named P-funk and dale Mabry do  ), then why are you asking so many questions?
> 
> b) if you have someone that is helping you then why did they not tell you that the program is total shit and why would they let you start a program off with plyos and jump sole shoes when every good strength coach knows that all athletes start in a base building phase, regardless of how elite they are (or claim to be).


 
I ask to learn. I try to never cease in doing so... I didn't ask here. I shared and conversation began... The person I have help from is my father. The extent of his help is he has given me a couple plyometric routines. He has years of education in the matter... He is a great athlete. My ears are definitely open to advice...

In regards to having a running coach, I'm currently on my own.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> P - stop wasting your time.


 
Not sure he's wasting his time trying to help someone...but I'm not posting a clip yet if that's what you mean.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

don't post a clip ever.

I don't want to see it anymore.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> don't post a clip ever.
> 
> I don't want to see it anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

no seriously.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> no seriously.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


>





good one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2006)

You probably sprint heel to toe, n00b.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm done talking about me. I've said all I've got to say on that subject for now... Anyway, The program does give that lighter feeling after completing it. Kind of like after a good run on a treadmill, but a little different. I think it could possibly help make improvements... Hopefully someone will apply it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You probably sprint heel to toe, n00b.



isn't that how you do it?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'm 27 and 280-285lbs. 50-60 of that is coming off... I also have a goal there as well 42". I'll be doing jumpsoles when I loss about half of that. I'm waiting because of the pressure placed on the tendon. I know my goals are high, but I expect a lot of myself. Not to talk about God, but in athletics I am blessed.


Have you ever been able to dunk a basketball?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Have you ever been able to dunk a basketball?


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> isn't that how you do it?



Not really - think about the mechanics.  Every time you hit the ground striking with your heel you are decelerating yourself.  Most elite runners try to strike with their midfoot.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Not really - think about the mechanics.  Every time you hit the ground striking with your heel you are decelerating yourself.  Most elite runners try to strike with their midfoot.



umm.....I was being sarcastic.  

did you read my previous posts?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> umm.....I was being sarcastic.
> 
> did you read my previous posts?


 
No you weren't...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Not really - think about the mechanics. Every time you hit the ground striking with your heel you are decelerating yourself. Most elite runners try to strike with their midfoot.


 
P-funk calls it the rocking chair.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> No you weren't...



yea, your right....i wouldn't know anything about teaching sprint technique.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, your right....i wouldn't know anything about teaching sprint technique.


 
I was being sarcastic.  Did you read my previous post?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I was being sarcastic.  Did you read my previous post?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2006)

It is hard to determine the difference between you being a retard and being sarcastic.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> It is hard to determine the difference between you being a retard and being sarcastic.



 

i typically just assume the former.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> It is hard to determine the difference between you being a retard and being sarcastic.


 
2 points...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2006)

Point being?

It is hard to give out infractions for stating the obvious.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

This thread is going nowhere fast.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> This thread is going nowhere fast.



I run a 4.7 forty.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> This thread is going nowhere fast.


 
He's an idiot who likes to follow me around and try to start bs... The fact that I believe in God and have stated my beliefs gets his laced panties in a bunch. He attempts to discredit me...

Btw, I agree. Certainly not why it was started...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2006)

puss I can easily run a 4.5 forty.  I have never timed myself, but I am athletically gifted.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I run a 4.7 forty.


Post a clip.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Post a clip.



Here i am running a 4.33.  I can do a 4.7 right now but I have not been really training it.

I have gotten a good tan living here in AZ.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> He's an idiot who likes to follow me around and try to start bs... The fact that I believe in God and have stated my beliefs gets his laced panties in a bunch. He attempts to discredit me...
> 
> Btw, I agree. Certainly not why it was started...



There is no need to discredit you.  You do quite a good job at it yourself.

As for your belief in god I could care less.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Here i am running a 4.33. I can do a 4.7 right now but I have not been really training it.
> 
> I have gotten a good tan living here in AZ.


 
2 weeks with jumpsoles and you'll get a 4.2...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There is no need to discredit you. You do quite a good job at it yourself.
> 
> As for your belief in god I could care less.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> 2 weeks with jumpsoles and you'll get a 4.2...



doub it.

I have used them before when I was in high school.

I thought they sucked.  they did nothing for me.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> doub it.
> 
> I have used them before when I was in high school.
> 
> I thought they sucked. they did nothing for me.


 
That's too bad.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> That's too bad.



why?

it is good in my opinion.

if shit doesn't work...then I don't want to waste my time (or the time of those I train) doing it.

strength train.
work on technique
sprint

proven results right there.....for everyone from the high school athlete, to the pro athlete, to the self proclaimed elite athlete.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why?
> 
> it is good in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
Alright man. I wasn't sure were you stood, but I feel you now... No problem.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Alright man. I wasn't sure were you stood, but I feel you now... No problem.



huh?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> huh?


 
Nothing... Congrats on the 4.7 btw. That's solid.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Nothing... Congrats on the 4.7 btw. That's solid.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> umm.....I was being sarcastic.
> 
> did you read my previous posts?



Haven't been around in a while.  Forgot about Patrick's rapier wit.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 5, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/40_yard_dash


----------

